# Brooks Institute Alumni?



## JaymeBurrows (Aug 23, 2012)

We are having an alumni reunion for all years on September 22nd and 23rd in Santa Barbara. Click on the links for more information!

http://brooksalumni.eventbrite.com/
Destination: Collaboration 2012, A Brooks Alumni Weekend | Facebook


----------

